# rod shortening



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Can anyone take off 2ft off the butt of a rod? WITH experience! I can do it myself from youtube videos too , but I want someone who has done it several times and has all the materials already.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Use John McQuinn, at Tight Lines in Pensacola. He is a master when it comes to rods.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

do you have any idea what he might charge for something like that? rough estimate ofcourse , just so I have an idea of what im looking at spending


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

New2ThaSport said:


> do you have any idea what he might charge for something like that? rough estimate ofcourse , just so I have an idea of what im looking at spending


Give him a call and ask. 850-433-2962


----------

